# venir à l'idée / à l'esprit



## DearPrudence

J’entends beaucoup (de plus en plus ?) "venir à l’idée" pour "venir à l’esprit".
_Ex : Ça ne me viendrait pas à l’idée d’utiliser l’expression "venir à l’idée"._

Personnellement, cette tournure me choque parce que je ne la trouve pas logique.
Une idée peut nous venir à l’esprit mais comment quelque chose peut venir dans une idée ? 
Alors, j’aimerais savoir : cette tournure est-elle correcte malgré tout ? Vous l’aimez bien, vous, personnellement ? 

Merci


----------



## arsham

Personellement, j'utilise toujours "venir à l'esprit", "venir à l'idée" n'est pas ce que j'ai appris à l'école. Cela dit
on ne me l'a pas déconseillé non plus.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ça ne me choque pas du tout comme expression, en tout cas à l'oral. Le TLFi dit ceci:


> Seulement _au sing., _souvent _pop. _et _fam._    L'esprit qui conçoit. Synon. _imagination, intelligence, tête._ […]_Il me vint bien à l'idée que je pouvais ne pas être dans mon droit, mais je me moquai bien de cette idée _(A. France, _Bonnard,_ 1881, p. 473).


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci           .


----------



## matoupaschat

Bon, eh bien maintenant, je peux avouer que je dis régulièrement "il me vient à l'idée", sous la pression de la "rue" et de la famille, car il y a pas mal de temps, j'utilisais "il me vient à l'esprit", et puis, tout doucement, à force de l'entendre, on le dit aussi.


----------



## Chimel

Je crois bien que je le dis aussi... (c'est la soirée des comings outs ): "il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée de..." etc.

Pourtant, ce n'est pas très logique, je peux comprendre le raisonnement de Dear Prudence. Mais jusqu'ici, ça ne m'avait jamais semblé incorrect. Et puisque, d'après le TLFI, Anatole France le dit aussi...


----------



## Aoyama

C'est une question intéressante, et certes la tournure défie la logique. On dit bien "il me vient une idée" ou "il m'est venu l'idée de [faire qqc]", mais "il me vient à l'idée", qui semble un calque des deux expressions précédentes, est clairement curieux, si on se donne la peine de réfléchir.
Mais ceci dit, j'ai moi aussi dû dire : "il ne me viendrait pas à l'idée d'acheter un truc pareil" ... alors qu'il faudrait dire, en bonne logique :"il ne me viendrait pas l'idée d'acheter un truc pareil", sans à .

Je n'arrive pas à enlever un des "des" ... pourquoi ?


----------



## Chimel

Bien observé, Aoyama! Cela doit effectivement provenir de la proximité formelle et sémantique entre ces deux expressions, _il me vient l'idée de _et _il me vient à l'esprit_.


----------



## DearPrudence

Ou comme l'a dit Maître Capello, du fait de ce sens d'"idée" :


> Le siège de la pensée ; tête, esprit : Cela m'est sorti de l'idée.


(dans le Larousse)

Par contre, d'après moi, ce n'est pas un sens courant et que j'ai l'impression que j'entends "venir à l'idée" de plus en plus, alors que je ne sais pas si les personnes qui emploient cette expression sont au courant de cette signification d'"idée".
Donc l'hypothèse d'Aoyama est peut-être possible aussi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut DP,



DearPrudence said:


> [...] alors que je ne pense pas que les personnes qui emploient cette expression soient au courant de cette signification d'"idée"[...]


M'enfin ?! Je crois au contraire qu'on est bien au courant. Je dis cette expression (surtout à la négative) très souvent et en connaissance de cause.
D'ailleurs on dit souvent cela en se touchant la tête brièvement sur le côté et du bout des doigts.
Je dois dire que je l'ai toujours entendue autour de moi, depuis toute petite. Est-ce que ça serait plus courant ou plus naturel chez les sudistes ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Tu veux dire que pour toi, il est évident que "idée = Le siège de la pensée ; tête, esprit."
(en théorie, on pourrait donc dire : "J'ai plein d'idées en idée" alors ? )

Je ne doute pas que les gens emploient "cela ne me viendrait pas à l'idée" puisque je l'entends tout le temps, mais pour moi, ils l'emploient comme une expression figée sans la décomposer et se rendre compte que "idée = esprit", ce qui n'est tout de même pas un sens très courant.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

DearPrudence said:


> Tu veux dire que pour toi, il est évident que "idée = Le siège de la pensée ; tête, esprit."



Oui.



DearPrudence said:


> (en théorie, on pourrait donc dire : "J'ai plein d'idées en idée" alors ? )



 (Non. J'ai plein d'idées à l'idée, à la limite ! )



DearPrudence said:


> Je ne doute pas que les gens emploient "cela ne me viendrait pas à l'idée" puisque je l'entends tout le temps, mais pour moi, ils l'emploient comme une expression figée sans la décomposer et se rendre compte que "idée = esprit", ce qui n'est tout de même pas un sens très courant.


J'ai bien compris ce que tu crois à propos « des gens ». Mais je ne suis pas persuadée que tu aies raison, même si un sondage ici semble te donner raison !


----------



## Chimel

Je pense que vous avez toutes les deux raison. Ce que DP veut (sans doute) dire, c'est que si on demande à 100 personnes de définir spontanément le terme _idée_, rares seront celles qui répondront quelque chose du genre "siège de la pensée". On aura tous tendance à évoquer d'abord le sens premier de conception, concept, pensée, image/représentation mentale etc.

En même temps, des expressions telles que "cela m'est sorti de l'idée" ou "on ne m'ôtera pas de l'idée que" sont courantes et impliquent précisément ce sens de "tête, esprit, siège de la pensée". Cela veut dire que, sans aller chaque fois consulter le TLFI pour vérifier si cet usage est correct, "les gens" (nous, quoi!) connaissent implicitement et utilisent ce sens-là aussi. C'est ce que je retiens de l'explication de Karine. Dès lors, et contrairement à ce que j'avais d'abord dit, "il ne me vient pas à l'idée" n'est probablement pas une confusion (au départ fautive) avec "il ne me vient pas à l'esprit", mais un usage normal et légitime qui relève du même registre sémantique.

C'est ce que Maître Capello disait dès le message #3, mais Montaigne affirmait déjà qu'il vaut mieux prendre le temps de construire sa propre explication, par essais et erreurs, que de la recevoir toute faite.


----------



## Aoyama

Fortes paroles, certes ... On dit bien aussi "j'ai dans l'idée que ...", cela corroborerait bien que "idée" = "tête, esprit, siège de la pensée"... Cela reste quand même une tournure idiosyncratique curieuse.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Chimel,



Chimel said:


> [...] c'est que si on demande à 100 personnes de définir spontanément le terme _idée_, rares seront celles qui répondront quelque chose du genre "siège de la pensée". On aura tous tendance à évoquer d'abord le sens premier de conception, concept, pensée, image/représentation mentale etc. [...]


Dans ce cas, moi la première !  Mais on parlait bien d'idée dans cette expression seulement... (cf. titre)


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Moi pareil que Karine.
On le retrouve sans l'ombre d'un doute dans p. ex. _*j'ai dans l'idée* que la langue a sa propre logique..._
Et là pas question de remplacer _idée_ par _esprit_.


----------



## arsham

Idée et esprit ne sont past interchangeables dans tous les
cas mais quand il n'y a pas d'ambiguïté on peut se permettre d'utiliser l'un à la place de l'autre.


----------

